# Miui question



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

What's the newest ROM from Miui using 602 gb?


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

"Rad36 said:


> What's the newest ROM from Miui using 602 gb?


1.10.7


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

